# Can we use the outside lane?



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all

May seem a bit of a funny question but ............. are we Ok overtaking in the outside lane ( lane 3 ! ) of a motorway?

Reason I ask is I drive an artic ( HGV )for a living and obviously am only able to use lanes 1 & 2. On many occasions, whilst in the middle lane ( lane 2 ! ) and whilst overtaking another HGV, I have a M/home stuck on my butt-end and they never appear to want to go into lane 3. Once I pull back into lane 1, they whizz past me so power is not a reason!

Can someone enlighten me, I own an Autotrail Aparaho by the way .... around 3750kg.

Thanks


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey up Gixer-Mark

From http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069862

The right-hand lane of a motorway with three or more lanes MUST NOT be used (except in prescribed circumstances) if you are driving

any vehicle drawing a trailer

a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 3.5 tonnes but not exceeding 7.5 tonnes, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter

a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes

a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver

a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight not exceeding 7.5 tonnes which is constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter

Barry


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

As I see it over 3500kg NO, under 3500kg YES

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In your case, you can use the 3rd lane if not towing and if (more contentiously) you are not carrying "goods or burden".

Over 7.5 tons, no.

Over 3.5 tonnes goods vehicle, no.

Towing, no.

Dave


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

............ if you are not towing and a maximum laden weight of under 7.5t then my interpretation is yes you can use the third lane....... assuming you are not fitted with a speed limiter.

B


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lanes*

As you have no Tacho and are not classified as a goods vehicle then yes.

But, do you need to want to??


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't need to be classified as a Goods vehicle to BE a Goods vehicle in law, just carrying the stuff! 

In fact, VOSA recommends it is solely an issue for the motorhome owner to declare whether or not s/he is carrying goods or burden not for living purposes (the implications of which go into MOT class, speed limits, tacho requirements, 3rd lane of motorway, etc. etc), but of course, the duty of the courts to decide when s/he has made a wrong call and convict him/her!

Just search for living vans, goods, burden for a guaranteed headache/ confusion 

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Where does that leave National Coaches that thunder down lanes 3 and 4 as if they own them?

SDA


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Where does that leave National Coaches that thunder down lanes 3 and 4 as if they own them?
> 
> SDA


Driving illegally, but don't expect they will be stopped. I have just done about 500 miles up and down the country in the last couple of days and only saw 2 police cars. One of them was attending a lorry fire, the other had stopped someone.

Derek


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Gixer-Mark said:


> Hi all
> 
> May seem a bit of a funny question but ............. are we Ok overtaking in the outside lane ( lane 3 ! ) of a motorway?
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I too drive Artics and Coaches. In the MH, I often I have to use lane 3 or 4 of the motorway for overtaking those idiots that hog lane 2 or 3. No doubt, you will be well acqainted with them. :wink:

We are over 3,5 tonnes, don't carry "goods", don't tow a trailer, and don't have a speed limiter installed.



SDA said:


> Where does that leave National Coaches that thunder down lanes 3 and 4 as if they own them?


Totally illegal Andy, and not something I have seen myself since the rules changed in the late 80's. Then, the speed limit was70 mph, and legitimate use of the outside lane, of a three or four lane motorway

These days, unless in an emergency, (ie to avoid an accident), coaches are not permitted to use the outside lane of a three or four lane motorway, and are now speed restricted to 100k, (62mph).

The only time I have entered the outside lane of a motorway in an artic, was a few years ago, when near the exit for the Southampton Boat Show. Lanes 1 and 2 were queued solid, and lane 3 was crawling along, with traffic reports of long delays, for about a mile or so. 8O  
Terrible traffic planning for the show.

BTW, I recently had an MOT tester threaten to test our Hymer as a "good vehicle".................because in his opinion, it was carrying goods in the rear garage locker. Fortunately, I argued the toss, reminding him that they were not "commercial goods". He eventually relented, stating that it was down to the interpretation of the individual tester, at the time of the test. I don't think so somehow, which ties in with what DABs was saying

Jock.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Blimey, yet again you lot ( meant in a nice, cuddly way !!! ) are the master's of knowledge.

Many thanks to you all, guess we'll be hurtling down the outside lane next week on our 1st trip out ......... to Tenby, S.Wales. 

Only hope this darn wet stuff stops before then .................... :lol:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just thought I would add a note of caution here......

Hurtling along in any lane is fine, just as long as you are aware that due to the size of a motorhome, your stopping distance will be increased....therefore you should make provision to be able to stop safely!!

(Inertia may carry your vehicle forwards, due to the excess weight some of you m'homers insist on carrying as 'essentials').

Now be honest, you don't want to meet yourself coming back do you? so drive within your capability and within safe stopping speed and give sufficient room (DONT tailgate)...

There lecture over.....if in doubt read 'The official Theory Test for drivers of Large Vehicles'........yes you are a large vehicle.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

bouncer said:


> Just thought I would add a note of caution here......
> 
> Hurtling along in any lane is fine, just as long as you are aware that due to the size of a motorhome, your stopping distance will be increased....therefore you should make provision to be able to stop safely!!
> 
> ...


What was that lecture for!

The discussion was about what lanes you can use not speed. If I remember correctly stopping distance did not depend on the lane you were in.

Derek


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

camper69 said:


> bouncer said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would add a note of caution here......
> ...


Mmm

Anyway perhaps the lecture ought to be directed at National Coach drivers (sorry Russell and Jock).

SDA


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > bouncer said:
> ...


http://www.howmotorwayswork.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I sense a bout of road rage is about to erupt - and you are only on the information highway!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> I sense a bout of road rage is about to erupt - and you are only on the information highway!


But does it have a 3rd lane?


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

The only time I'll ever use the 3rd or outside lane of a motorway when I'm driving our motorhome is if I'm diverted there either because of road works or if there has been a mishap in the inside lane and it's blocked (i.e. diverted there again!). Too many nutters on the road today to even think about entering the outside lane!!  8O 8O And please don't start me on the middle lane hoggers :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

As Gixer-Mark said in his original post,he is a class 1 HGV driver so does not really need self appointed experts telling him how to stop his motorhome. I will also be in the Tenby area next week enjoying baking hot Welsh weather,so give us a wave if we meet.

Reg.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Anyway perhaps the lecture ought to be directed at National Coach drivers (sorry Russell and Jock).
> 
> SDA


No probs Andy, I have never worked for a company on National Express routes...............but Russell might take the hump though. :lol:



Stanner said:


> http://www.howmotorwayswork .co.uk/index.htm


I like that link Stanner. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speed*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Where does that leave National Coaches that thunder down lanes 3 and 4 as if they own them?
> 
> SDA


Hi

Probably speed limited to 62 or 65 mph. On three and four lane dual carriageways, the coach can use the outside lane as far as I am aware.

Quite a few years ago, a coach operated by a firm called "Travellers" (not to be confused with a firm from the North West with a similar name) over turned near Dover. A "ban" on coaches used the right hand lane of the motorway then followed as a test period. I personally feel this was a wrong decision by the powers that be.

A coach that is limited to 65 mph may well pass a car that has a speedo showing 70mph - remember the recent thread reference the accuracy of speedos and so on.

As for the motorhome in the right hand lane, I use it and am legally able to do so.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*National Express*

Andy - a bit more

Are you referring to coaches operating on National Express services or National Holdays?

Either way, the vehicles will have a speed limited fitted, and, the speed that the limiter is set at is, more often than not, displayed at the year of the vehicle.

National Express operate only a small number of coaches with the majority being operated by contractors. The contractor owns the coach, paints it into N/Ex livery and operates a contract for a given fee. Most, if not all coaches operating for National Express have a phone number on the back which you call call to comment on the driving of the vehicle. I will not say the limiter never lies. but a coach limited to 65 mph may well sit next to a car that has a speedo showing 70 mph. The limiter may however slightly overrun on a long downhill decent. At this point then, the driver may well utilise the foot brake or the Telma retarder to assist in the controlling of the vehicle's speed.

Russell

Edit - there a couple of instances where coaches may be driven without limiters, but that's for another day!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> At this point then, the driver may well utilise the foot brake or the Telma retarder to assist in the controlling of the vehicle's speed.


Blimey Russell that takes me back.

Just in case people wonder why coaches have speed limiters, way back in the eighties when I was doing Continental shuttles my Setra 6 wheel decker was being serviced in Surrey. The speed limiter was 'broken' and when the fitter returned from his test run he told me that he had got over 90mph in it. Knowing the vehicle I could well believe it, but remember she had a Gross Max of over 24 tons with 70 passengers, up to 4 crew, and loads of luggage.

However she also had the foot brake, air hand brake, Telma Retarder, and engine brake to stop it all.

Happy days.

Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

oldenstar said:


> However she also had the foot brake, air hand brake, Telma Retarder, and engine brake to stop it all.


Unfortunately she still only had 6 small patches of rubber and the Laws of Physics.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Setra decker*

Cor - you must have worked for a good firm to have a Setra decker! My only experience with twin deck stuff was DAF SB4000 on the Plaxton body, and a Scania twin deck with the semi auto box.

I estimate a Bova single decker could top 100 mph - 460bhp - the same engine as for a 44 tonne truck! DAF power!

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Telma Retarder, a blast from the past when coaches had three peddles   Showing your age Russell 

Most modern coaches have auto gear boxs with hydraulic retarders now and the service brake (normal brakes) can last for well over 3 years use covering over 900,000 klms. Just shows how good the braking systems are. 

No speed limiter, I bet there are a good few stories to tell there    

Most will do well over a genuine 90mph and sit there all day 8O only problem many drivers do not realise the tyres are only rated to 82MPH max :evil: 

You can then get the owner drivers of Trucks that are paid for timed deliverys etc, they also have way's of managing to get over 90KPHs  

I think in time all vehicles over 3,500 kgs will be limited including Motorhomes 

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speed limiter*

Richard

I think the same about limiters to all vehicles over 3500 kg - and maybe a tacho too. On the multijet, you can set the speed "warning" to beep at a set speed. Mine is set to 65mph and I beep quite often!

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

mine is set at 75 but am not telling you how often it beeps


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh dear, one learns something new every day even at my age!

In the last couple of weeks I have delivered two Rapido779M's to the dealership which I had bought in the West, hapily driving them at 80mph in the outside lanes when overtaking....................

On the last one I delivered I was informed they were 3850kg and I cannot drive them  unless I go for a medical.!

They are not excactly big, never crossed my mind.

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dealership*

Peter - have you bought the vans or the dealership?

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's impressive driving, to break 3 laws simultaneously 8O 

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Dealership*



Rapide561 said:


> Peter - have you bought the vans or the dealership?
> Russell


I already own Johns Cross! Dont want another one thanks.

I was delivering vans I had bought elsewhere for stock.

Peter


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> That's impressive driving, to break 3 laws simultaneously 8O
> 
> Dave


Twice too. :lol:

There but for the grace of god, go many Peter, especially on the age/weight/medical rule. :wink: 
It doesn't help that DVLA Swansea don't inform drivers that they are no longer qualified to drive certain categories, or that DVLA have removed certain categories from driver's licences without notification. 
Now, that is really sneaky, as is the requirement to renew the photo card licences after ten years , without notification/reminder. Grrrrrrr



Rapide561 said:


> On three and four lane dual carriageways, the coach can use the outside lane as far as I am aware.


Ah yes, dual carriageways. However, on motorways, that rule went out many years ago, and quite rightly so in my honest opinion. There was never any justification for a 74 seater luxury decker, with luggage, to be steaming down the outside lane doing 70mph, weighing in at something near 30 tonnes. I think it should apply also to three and four lane dual carriageways.

*Goods vehicles with a maximum gross weight in excess of 7500kgs are also banned from this lane, as are coaches which have more than 8 seats, apart from the driver's, and have a maximum gross weight in excess of 7500kgs. *

Highway Code

*265

The right-hand lane of a motorway with three or more lanes MUST NOT be used (except in prescribed circumstances) if you are driving

* any vehicle drawing a trailer
* a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 3.5 tonnes but not exceeding 7.5 tonnes, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter
* a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes
* a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver
* a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight not exceeding 7.5 tonnes which is constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter

[Laws MT(E&W)R reg 12, MT(E&W)AR (2004), MT(S)R reg 11 & MT(S)AR (2004)]*

From >>www.direct.gov.uk<<

Jock.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I realised that I'd lost my old green paper licence about 6 years ago, couldn't find it anywhere.

Then I discovered the rigmarole and cost of getting one of the new photo cards plus bit of paper ones and just didn't bother to get one. I think I ran around for about four years without a licence and never got asked to produce it anywhere. 

The only reason I eventually decided to go through the bureaucratic claptrapwas because my son wanted me to go out to Canada with him and I needed a licence to get a hire car.

The thought occurred to me that there must be hundreds, if not thousands of people who are like me and are put off getting replacement docs by the form filling and cost. So how accurate are the DVLA's driver records wheb even law abiding (mostly) people like me avoid keeping up to date. I bet that's not factored into government policy.

SDA


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I never realised a 2 berth fixed bed Rapido was 3850kg!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> as is the requirement to renew the photo card licences after ten years , without notification/reminder. Grrrrrrr


You do get a reminder - I did, in fact the whole family did.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> The thought occurred to me that there must be hundreds, if not thousands of people who are like me and are put off getting replacement docs by the form filling and cost. So how accurate are the DVLA's driver records wheb even law abiding (mostly) people like me avoid keeping up to date. I bet that's not factored into government policy.
> 
> SDA


Hi 'andy,

I confess to being one, too, and a replacement license is on my long list of : 'To Do' (sometime soon...)

In perspective, having witnessed so many road users mobile-phoning/belt-less/road tax-less/unroadworthy/too loud etc. 
and having heard from an ex-traffic cop how thin they all are on the ground (catching Burglars/Parkers/RSI thro' typing Target Reports ??) 
my fear of being caught red-handed has diminished; knowing that I should be able to 'produce' documents if really needed.

Meanwhile, in the Fast Lane:? We rarely go there, unless there are no other parking spots available.

Why not? Too many others (BMW/Mercs/etc scurrying past, on expenses?)

Visiting any Motorway Service Station with a 'Wreckage Areas' should chasten both us & tuggers alike.

Is there a Core Value here? - IM-not-so-****i*- humble - opinion :

Surely the very core of M Homing must be leisure tme/relaxation. and that should include those muscles usually applied towards the fast pedal.

Or what?

Bob L


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> You do get a reminder - I did, in fact the whole family did.


I have to assume that there have been recent changes in DVLA's administration regime, or you and your "whole" family have been very fortunate, as even the government is aware that there are thousands of people out there driving on an expired photo card licence, A...because the rules aren't very explicit, and not many holders are aware of the ten year rule, and B... because many haven't received reminders either.

Jock.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Er, just for Bouncer ( page 2 ) as pointed out by 'bikemad99' ( thanks for that Reg! ) ......... appreciate the weights, hurtling, stopping distance lecture etc old mate but without ringing my own bell ............................... Over 1 million miles class 1 driving 44 ton artics behind me accident free, currently driving the huge double-decker type, I think I am well able to stop a 'lil-wee Motor home' ......... albeit a fairly big one at that! :wink: 

And yes, I will be using the 3rd lane as and when required ............... why stay in lane 2 stuck behind a wagon, caravan, lane 2 'hogger' when I can make good progress safetly ?????

Just wasn't 100% sure of the law and using the outside lane with a Motorhome, hence this thread!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm with you bob44, motorhomes is for chillin' not drag racin' in lanes 3 and 4.

Like most MHFers you'll only find me out there on the very odd occasions when there's one 'limited' HGV passing another 'limited' HGV with a speed difference of 0.1mph (why do they do that?). 

Even then I worry every time because of my old advanced driving instructor's stricture of 'never get into a three abreast situation on a motorway'. Interestingly actively working at trying to avoid such situations even when you're in lanes 1 or 2 doesn't half keep you alert and aware of what's going on around you. Unfortunately most motorway drivers seem to switch off once they get onto 3 or more lanes.

SDA


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overtaking*

Hi

"They do that" because both vehicles are limited on the speed they can do. In my view, a Scania or a "Big DAF" will climb a hill better and maintain the speed better than a Volvo - my opinion. Hence, the Sca-la-la on the big DAF will overtake but only at a marginal pace due to the limiter.

I am trying to think of the various reasons a coach or lorry can operate without a tacho. I have two so far, any more?

Peter - I read your thread as though you had bought another dealership.

Russell


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I'm with you bob44, motorhomes is for chillin' not drag racin' in lanes 3 and 4.
> 
> Like most MHFers you'll only find me out there on the very odd occasions when there's one 'limited' HGV passing another 'limited' HGV with a speed difference of 0.1mph (why do they do that?).
> 
> ...


Whoooooooaa boy!.............. Steamdrivenandy

Digging at HGV' drivers doing their job, on timed delivery's every second counts so on a 3 ........ yes 3 lane motorway, why on earth shouldn't we overtake another lorry! You are more than welcome to use the 3rd lane, of which it is clear you are allowed to do. I take it you must be one of these Motorhomers who sticks to my butt on the Motorway as mentioned in the earlier part of this thread!

If you are as you say an advanced motorist ( of which I am a paid up member, Lorry, car AND motorbike all 1st time passes ......... just so you get an idea I know what I am on about!!! ) you will be well aware of 'making good progress' ! If you wish to stay behind a wagon in the middle lane doing 56 mph then that's entirely upto you, however, as the speed limit is 70mph ............ your not making GOOD progress are you !

As I mentioned, I WILL use lane 3 to make good progress, it doesn't make me some kind of raving lunatic driver though does it. Motorhoming I agree is for 'chillin' but why should a professional driver like myself with a clean driving licence do a slow speed just to 'Chill' ........ I will 'Chill' with a cold glass of wine once on site!!!

In my very much experienced knowledge of driving, it's drivers in lane 2 who 'switch off' & NOT in lane 3. Ok, you will always get the odd idiot in lane 3 but in the most, people use it for what it is intended for ......... unlike lane 2 Hoggers.

Without wanting to appear patronising to you, until you have your class 1 HGV licence + many years experience of the job like myself and other HGV driver's on here, may I suggest comments such as "'limited' HGV with a speed difference of 0.1mph (why do they do that?)" are kept to yourself! After all, I don't question Bank Managers, Police Officers etc on the wrongs or rights of the job they do ...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Blimey, and to think my thread just started with an honest question and it turns to this!

RANT OVER ! LOL ! :lol:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Gixer-Mark said:


> may I suggest comments such as "'limited' HGV with a speed difference of 0.1mph (why do they do that?)" are kept to yourself! After all, I don't question Bank Managers, Police Officers etc on the wrongs or rights of the job they do ...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it was a legitimate question given that it has given you an opportunity to answer it and so educate a few more people as to the reason that you describe, even if it was posed in what may be perceived as an antagonistic manner 

I think you have every right to question Police Officers etc. about the job they do if you perceive that they are unnecessarily inconveniencing you in the way that they are doing it.

I rarely travel on motorways in the motorcaravan: I prefer to enjoy the drive rather than 'make progress' but of course 'making progress' is what professional drivers are there to do, and I don't enjoy motorway driving. If I am on the motorway I am usually in the nearside lane with the lorries and try not to get in their way but in my old Renault Master that is often unavoidable as it is a lot slower especially on hills than most modern lorries are. If am being overtaken by a lorry which is obviously having a bit of trouble getting past I'll sometimes just ease off a bit to help if there is lots of traffic held up.

Each to their own ............


Harvey


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If I am low on fuel I sometimes keep behind a tall wagon    

If I want to go a bit faster I wait untill a coach passes then draft that.

It can get me another 2/4 MPG. 

I bet I am not the only one.


Richard...


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Grrrrrrrr ......... Richard, so YOUR the reason my fuel consumption is so high!

LOL ! 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry I didn't mean to antogonise any HGV drivers amongst us.

I just don't understand why professional, highly experienced drivers keep blocking two thirds of a motorway, sometimes for miles on end, when all that experience must tell them that the progress they're making is miniscule and they might as well tag along behind in lane 1.

Me, with my 43 year, totally clean licence throughout, driving career and 5 years in motorhomes, I'm on cruise control 56/57mph in lane 1 trying to eke out the diesel, BUT with loads of oomph in reserve to do 80+ in Lane 3/4 if necessary. Mind, I'm not sure if the Heki's would still be attached if I did that speed 8O 

Hey ho

SDA


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Oh dear, one learns something new every day even at my age!
> 
> I cannot drive them unless I go for a medical.!
> 
> ...


You can 'go' for as many medicals as you like and it still will not entitle you to drive them. You will need to PASS one of them for it to make any difference!


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

In a ten year old 1.9 TD Fiat Sundance venturing into lane 2 is a rare adventure, never mind lane 3.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > You do get a reminder - I did, in fact the whole family did.
> ...





> The DVLA will send reminders to driving
> licence holders (approximately 2 months
> before the photo expires)


From http://www.dvla.gov.uk/media/pdf/leaflets/inf229.pdf

No change in administration regime - No special treatment - No good fortune.

I just read things sent in the post.

I'm not happy about the need to renew the photo (not the licence) and even less happy about the fee, but I can't see any problem with the "administration regime".


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

On the subject of the slow over taking of one HGV by another, it is much easier to keep your foot on the throttle on the floor rather than hovering it 1/4" above and if that means slowly over taking the lorry in front then so be it. We drive for 9 or 10 hours a day, plus the loading and unloading in between, and anything that makes the day a little easier is welcomed. Just remember, a couple of hours driving a M/H does not compare. Be tolerent, lorry driving is a stressful job, driving the M/H is a pleasure.
;-)
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Close*



RichardnGill said:


> If I am low on fuel I sometimes keep behind a tall wagon
> 
> If I want to go a bit faster I wait untill a coach passes then draft that.
> 
> ...


How close do you have to get though? Close enough to write off your van if the lorry swerved and slammed on it's anchors?

I am interested in this though as the physics is there...less drag, more economy etc.

Russell

As we have wondered slightly off topic, I felt I would add that the MV Oriana is now registered in Panama rather than the UK!!!!! Off topic!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

The biggest irony of all is the lorry drivers on here criticising _non proffesionals_ for TAILGATING 

On any trip down a UK motorway you will see at least 50% of em driving far too close.

No wonder its such a stressful job

(as it seems prudent to do so before commenting on any driving thread, I suppose I ought to mention the totally irrelevant fact that I passed Bike, Car, and HGV, all first time)

Back on topic, and in good old Obama stylee

Can you drive a non hgv motorhome in the 3rd lane

  YES YOU CAN


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I think you can travel at a reasonnalbe enough distance Russell. Just pick a highish wagon and a one with 480+ Bhp so it dont slow down on the hills. 

I can get our Bessie up to 24.5 Mpg on a long run if I do a bit of drafting. If I dont draft I get 21 ish

If you are as tight as me its worth a try.


Richard..


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

mickyc said:


> The biggest irony of all is the lorry drivers on here criticising _non proffesionals_ for TAILGATING
> On any trip down a UK motorway you will see at least 50% of em driving far too close.
> 
> No wonder its such a stressful job


MickeyC ......... Without wishing to digress from my original thread, what you mention re HGV's tailgating, believe me, if I had a camera set in my cab windscreen I could show you some awful driving by lorry drivers!

The big problem is, tailgating or let's say 'getting to close' is a big problem when driving a fully loaded wagon of upto 44 tons. You may have a fully loaded wagon in front, you may be empty and when you come to a hill or a bank you will want to ( need to ! ) overtake. Obviously with experience you get to know this and rather than stick in the middle lane for a long period, driving close ( in my case I NEVER tailgate ! ) gives you the chance to move out and overtake cleanly.

Also, to some 'passer-by's' in cars, Motorhomes etc, we 'flash' a passing wagon in once it is clear of an overtake. Obviously at times and on a busy Motorway to the non HGV driver 'passing' once the overtaking wagon has pulled in, it can appear that the overtaken wagon is tailgating when in reality, as explained above, it isn't! May not have explained myself very well but sure you all get the idea!

Phew, coming up for air people ......... Just as an off-shoot. Was travelling back from Birmingham on Friday last, fairly busy Motorway, and noticed on the very, very rare occasion you see a Motorway Police Car nowadays, travelling on the 3rd lane. Well, guess what, for a good 1/2 mile, this rather highly trained ( !!!!! ) copper 'tail-gated' the car in front in a fashion I have not seen for many a year ............. did he stop to write himself a ticket / give some advice ............. I doubt very 
much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Keep it up Gixer-Mark, 

You are doing a great job, representing us HGV drivers.

I have had someone insist that HGV's should be banned from anything but the inside lane, especially on the M11.
Oh right, you go about your daily business, whilst those of us on timed drops, miss our slot. Grrr.

Yesterday, I found myself having to break the law, assisted by two Leics CPSO's. Due to an RTC up a narrow side street , (fatality), I had to reverse the coach with passengers aboard. If I had insisted that I wasn't going to reverse, they would have missed their connection at Peterborough, 8O and I would have looked a right divvy, although correct in my stance. :? 

Not off topic, although not HGV either, and no third lane. :lol: 


Jock


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

If this is off topic, I apologise now.



Stanner said:


> I'm not happy about the need to renew the photo (not the licence) and even less happy about the fee, but I can't see any problem with the "administration regime".


Hi there,

I have tried in vain to find the news article on the subject. No doubt someone a bit more IT literate than myself will be able to locate it, however, I did find this from the >>BBC Watchdog<< programme, which does go some way to identifying the unbelievable mistakes made by DVLA, and failing to receive and/or send out important personal documents are amongst the many blunders quoted, in the list of comments below the article. (scroll down).

I would like to think that your experience with the DVLA's service is the norm, but I can't. Even though passing the required eye test, for the Diabetes medical, my friend has had his car licence revoked at the age of 53, and been issued with a bus pass, which he cannot use to get to work, (too early), and yet his 84 year old father is still driving with impaired vision.

And, the DVLA charge you, every time you phone them, by using 0870 No's, and making you go through a lengthy menu to find yourself on another lengthy menu. 8O But not any more.

>>Say No To 0870<<

Rant over,

Jock.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I must agree about the police and bad driving, some of the worst driving I have seen has been traffic cops on the motorway, no lights or horns, so presumably just normal driving for them, Alan.


----------

